

Google-Jaiku: Twitter's Value Just Soared - bootload
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/10/google-jaiku-tw.html

======
axod
"If Microsoft and Yahoo want to add Twitter functionality to their
communication and publishing tools--which is now a competitive imperative--
they can build this functionality themselves, or...buy Twitter. The first
option, by the way, has failed miserably in the past. For example, Yahoo's
soft-phone VOIP service is nowhere compared to Skype (which is saying
something, given that Skype isn't exactly knocking the cover off the ball)."

I don't think you can really compare writing a 'twitter like app' with a VOIP
service. Rewriting twitter would probably take a day or 2 surely.

